# Any idea what these are?



## new2cichlidshv (Mar 7, 2019)

We got 2 juvenile cichlids, 1 was orange the other yellow. Now we have one all orange with a tiny bit of blue at the tip of her dorsal fin (who is currently holding), and an orange turning black and purple/blue male(?). Anyone know if they're the same species or what they are?


----------



## Kleovoulos (Jan 6, 2011)

The second one i think Pseudotropheus johannii.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Can you post a side profile of the yellow fish, the mouth looks a bit odd in that pic?


----------



## new2cichlidshv (Mar 7, 2019)

Well, she was holding (until this morning), which is why her mouth looks odd. Someone suggested she may be a Red Zebra. I'll try and get a better photo tonight when I'm home from work.


----------



## new2cichlidshv (Mar 7, 2019)

The mom now. No longer holding.


----------



## Lpart79 (Mar 16, 2019)

2nd pic onwards, male coral red soulosi. I have a few. Not sure on the yellow female tho.


----------

